#  ,  ,   >     BS2/75 . -

## RW6MIT

> ,  26  2014  23.30       BS 2      ,   .   ,       .  ,            ABS 2.


   -    ,         .)

       .

----------


## RW6MIT

85   , 5         ,     ,       ,   .     .

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> !       75,   5  ,        ,     .        ...   Horizons-2, 85 .  ""  .


         :-)

----------


## R6CW_Alex

,  , .     :-)    ...      :-)

----------


## UN8FR

60   55.    , ...

----------

